# Grossly Overpaid Celebrities - Will The Madness Stop?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2013)

My mind is _boggled _with the amount of money that entertainers and celebrities get paid.  Today I just happened to hear on the radio that Bruce Wills turned down a job that would pay $3 million dollars for 4 days.  He insisted on being paid one million dollars per day, or $4 million for the 4 day job.....REALLY??  Is this character, Willis, really worth that amount of money??  I don't get it, to me _all _these celebrities are grossly overpaid! http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature...ause-he-wouldn-t-be-paid-1-million-day-report


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep. It will stop when people stop paying rip off prices for a seat at a cinema.  
I haven't been to one since Avatar came out. (And that was on a "tightarse Tuesday" seniors discount matinee.)  Mainly because I can't be bothered driving that far in the dubious hope that I might be entertained.  Usually movies are well worth the wait to see them on TV as most prove about as enthralling as the ads. 

 My mental cash register goes kachingggg every time a 'dog' that I might have wasted good money to see comes on TV.    


I don't even bother downloading movies, most are not worth the data allowance.  Any I particularly want to see, or enjoyed and want to watch again are snaggable on eBay for a fraction of the cost of the cinema ticket, and you get see them in peace and quiet and whenever it suits you to look at them.

I buy TV series in boxed sets too. Really good 2nd hand bargains on eBay, and most are only ever played once and  DVDs don't wear out or get dog-eared and coffee stained like 2nd hand books.
 If they're good enough to watch then I want to see them without a week between eps.  I have 5 years worth of Babylon 5 still in the wrapper to watch when/if I get bedridden. 



I quite like Bruce Willis, I like his cynical style, but a million bucks a day??  Brucey babe, you ain't *that* hot! 

 Can't think of anyone who is really.  I choose movies based on their cast as much as their genre but that doesn't always work either.  
Some good actors I always enjoy seeing, but rarely remember their names,  enhance a movie more than some of the dead-pan 'stars,' but I bet they aren't paid near as much.  Like everything these days it's all style over substance.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

I've always wondered what the hell we're celebrating . . . their existence?  Actors, athletes, musicians should all perform for the love of their craft and not obscene paychecks.  Oh, when I rule the world there will be some changes made . . . !!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 9, 2013)

It's simply what the market will bear. Actors / actresses know that they have a very limited shelf-life (with a few notable exceptions such as Betty White), so they bargain for the most money they can get. Many of them have also developed opulent high-maintenance lifestyles with the expected overhead, so they end up making insane demands and hoping the studios will meet them.

They are supported by the public, just like sports figures, writers and politicians. The solution is simple - just don't buy what they're selling. If enough people do that they'll disappear, leaving only those who love their craft.

But don't hold your breath ... 

*PS:* Harrison Ford replacing Bruce Willis?!? What, is he going to kill all the bad guys from a wheelchair?


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm afraid Harry Ford holds no interest to me, never did, he's a lousy actor and ain't pretty enough to get away with it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 9, 2013)

These people get paid a lot because they're good at what they do.

I'm good at what I do too, but I don't get paid anything.

I'm just good for nothing.hwell:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> These people get paid a lot because they're good at what they do.



Many of them are just talentless hacks and work the system . . . maybe that's what they're good at...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

Their high-maintenance lifestyles, as Phil mentioned to me is senseless.  How greedy and full of yourself do you have to be to own several huge mansions, expensive cars, and jewelry out the yin yang.   Even the ones who are good at what they do, shouldn't be getting paid those exorbitant salaries. 

 It's hard for me to accept that there are citizens who have worked hard all their lives to pay their bills and live a decent life, and they are very good at what they do.  Then, due to this economy 'crisis', they have to pay more and more money for gas, food and health care, etc.  They take one step forward, and two steps back through no fault of their own.

Then, a lot of these jokers are everywhere.  They use the same people over and over and over in different movies, then they're on tv shows, then they're on commercials, then they're in magazines...it gets annoying sometimes. What...are they needing supplemental income?  I don't by any of those celebrity rag magazines.  Can't we get some fresh faces on the screen, and rotate some of these people out??  Just like recent politics, are there only two families that can try their hand at running the country?  Are we stuck with the Bushs and the Clintons?  George, then Dubya, now they're talking about Jeb?  Bill, and now Hillary? :aargh:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just like recent politics, are there only two families that can try their hand at running the country?  Are we stuck with the Bushs and the Clintons?  George, then Dubya, now they're talking about Jeb?  Bill, and now Hillary? :aargh:



Ain't that the truth!!  ..  the endless run of these families is crazy....  and the Kennedys too - although since Teddy, the rest of the family doesn't seem to have that clout anymore.  
Talk about *sheeple *- - everyone just always seems to go with name recognition for whatever reason, usually not very good ones.  

As for the overseen, overhyped celebrities,  I do my darnest not to contribute to their wealth and fame.


----------



## MercyL (Aug 9, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mind is _boggled _with the amount of money that entertainers and celebrities get paid.  Today I just happened to hear on the radio that Bruce Wills turned down a job that would pay $3 million dollars for 4 days.  He insisted on being paid one million dollars per day, or $4 million for the 4 day job.....REALLY??  Is this character, Willis, really worth that amount of money??  I don't get it, to me _all _these celebrities are grossly overpaid! http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature...ause-he-wouldn-t-be-paid-1-million-day-report




I bet Bruce just didn't want to do the job, so he quoted an exorbitant fee. I saw and interview with Elizabeth Taylor, where she talked about doing Cleopatra. With that movie, she became the highest paid actress of the day. She said that she was not actually trying to be the highest paid actress of her day, she did not want to do the movie and was stunned when they accepted her demand.

Articles quoting these high salaries do not tell the whole story. 

Celebrities do not get all of the money stated in their contracts. How many people get a cut of that money before it hits the celebrities bank?

 How much time are they at home because going out to eat, to a movie, or to an amusement park draws too many fans? You have to have a pretty large home to avoid feeling imprisoned by fame.

How much does school, for the kids, charge to guarantee their security? How much was the tummy tuck after the last pregnancy?

Yes, they are still being paid a whole lot for doing what we think is very little, but nothing will change if we keep going to their movies.

We fuel this disparity. All we have to do is stop.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

> SeaBreeze wrote:  Just like recent politics, are there only two *families* that can try  their hand at running the country?  Are we stuck with the Bushs and the  Clintons?  George, then Dubya, now they're talking about Jeb?  Bill, and  now Hillary?



Throwing in the Kennedys  it sounds pretty much how the Mafia is set up doesn't it?  

 

Speaking of mafia....  Celebrities piqued my interest around the time Comic Con did.  Not the celebrities themselves, it was how they use media and networking that drew my attention.
They work almost exactly the way politicians do.  Turn up at gigs that appeal to their fan base and pretend to be just 'one of the guys' with the same interests as the fans.  A 'bonding' thing.  They're marketing themselves as a brand rather than as a person.

I picked a couple, more or less at random, from TV and Movies,  and 'followed' them for a time on their boringly inane Twitter sites.  
After a while the same references to places, same contacts, same 'followers', and cliquey reciprocal recommendations to 'follow' someone else they owed a favor,  kept cropping up.  

The links between seemingly disparate types of celebs was illuminating. 'Fame' is an even closer community than I imagined.  Their shameless and gushing pandering to directors is downright embarrassing.  Many seem to be linked to particular directors and I guess that's why we see so many turn up in movies that don't suit them.  It's a symbiotic thing.  'Stars' want particular directors, and directors need 'Stars' to sell their movie and make 'em look good.  They presumably then work in tandem on gouging bigger money from the producers,  seems to be how these things are done all round doesn't it?

It was a fascinating exercise watching how they 'play' to the fans.  Giving them the impression that they are being somehow 'intimately'  included in their day to day lives while really giving nothing away of their real existence.  Nothing wrong with that, I'd tell 'em nothing too knowing there's so many psychos in the jungle these days,  but it does say a lot about the fans who fall for it.
As I said, it's exactly like politics, treat 'em like mushrooms, keep 'em in the dark and feed 'em BS.... fans and voters love that stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

Interesting Di.  Never followed their movements online, I don't do Twitter or FB. Puts them all in an even less favorable light.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

You don't have to subscribe to watch the twitter garbage, most celebs have theirs on websites. 
Personally I think a fork in the eyeball would be preferable to indulging in 'twittering'.


----------



## Archer (Aug 9, 2013)

It's all based on what their movies make at the box office and Bruce Willis films always make multi, multi millions world wide, so his asking for $4 million is really peanuts by comparison...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

Well said, TWHRider...couldn't agree more!  Sports figures don't HAVE to be perfect examples for children...BUT...being dirtbags....not good, overpaid dirtbags...even worse.   The dog fighting thing is especially repulsive for me.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Shouldn't get flamed for telling a home truth TWH.  I think what sportsmen get paid is bordering on obscene.  That some golfer or tennis player can make in a day what hard working people take a lifetime to accrue disgusts me to be honest.

I realise that they're just making the most of what's on offer, it's not with them personally that I have a beef.  It's with the system of hype and big money media games that allow less than worthy types be rewarded so undeservedly highly.  Their only talent is a physical aptitude for some sport which has no lasting benefit to society beyond a fleeting spectator moment.  

Intelligence has to work a whole lot harder to make that kind of money and then only if they have a talent for business or flim flam.  The truly useful, intelligent people researching cures and technology improvements are paid nowhere near as handsomely.  Something is wrong with the picture, but as long as people want to be entertained there'll  always be someone making a motza for doing damned little.


----------

